# ADCOM TV Tuner



## Ishan (Aug 9, 2006)

friends i have ADCOM TV tuner 7130

I have its CD too,also my pc is having WIN XP Home Professional version 2002

well my TV tuner card was running fine b4 few days..but suddenly it sopped working..
i havnt installed any software or havnt change anything in the PC ..then also it automatically stopped working..

what error it gave was .."can't start the TV Tuner Card"  when I run the TV capture card software..

i tried to install the software again...but no use

well when i saw in device manager ..its drivers werent installed properly  and a yello mark was there on its name..(u would be knowing that.) 

i tried to reinstall the driver but no use and same error.

also i tried to remove(uninstall) the drivers and add the device drivers again..but while installing these drivers..it says that.."these drivers haven't passed windows logo test..do u want to continue?" and i pressed
 the continue any way button.but no use..the same error when i open the software "can't start TV Tuner card"

also in the CD it is written that drivers are compliant with win XP
and even the TV tuner card ws running nicely b4 few days..PLs help

do u want anything more abt PC config?


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 9, 2006)

There are a few things you can do:

Uninstall the device and software/drivers
Move the Card to another free PCI slot on your system.
Did you install sp2 in the past few days or some autopatcher? Pinnacle cards faced an issue coz of this reason. 
Check manufacturers website, for some updated drivers and PVR software. I dont think there would be any.

And the worst part, was there lightening and thunderstorms in the last few days at your place? I had my tv-tuner card, lan cards, switch and router fried in last year's downpour in Mumbai. The fried TV tuner card, showed its status as 'Unable to initialize in Device Manager'. I don't think this would be in your case, as it seems mostly a driver issue or probably a problem due to recent hardware/software changes.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok..

1) I'll try moving the slot into another tomorrow and reply u again abt the results tomorrow.

2)I haven't installed anything in last few months..and niether have i upgraded anything in win XP

3)the site given on the CD is www.adcomIT.com but this site doesn't exist

4) and ya u r right ther may be some hardware problem..bcoz due to moisture my PC wasnt starting and i just opend the CPU opened the ram cleaned it inserted again and pc started..this happened last year also bcoz of moisture.


----------

